# Fishing South Florida



## Carter (Dec 20, 2005)

*I have fished off Fort Lauderdale area only a couple of times. Went out on a party fishing boat twice, (the same one). Success was not that good, I never got a bite. Anyway, I will be down thataway again in April and was looking for suggestions on other party boats to fish from. I don't remember the name of the one I fished out of but they dock in the corner of the harbor by a hotel in Bahia Mar. The captain and crew were nice but we would like to try a different boat. We are sticking with the party boats as they fit our budget. Also, I have fished from the Dania Beach Pier. What is its condition? Is it still in operation? I heard it may be closed up due to hurricane damage. Suggestions and any other info would be appreciated. *


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Party Boats*

Hello Carter
You may have fished the Dragon, Flamingo, Sea legs ????
Depends on when you were here.

Anyway the boats north out of Hillsboro Inlet can be very good - those names are Fish City Pride, Helen S.
This is north about 8 to 10 miles, it's close.
Just take A1A North and it is just before the Inlet bridge at Lighthouse point. You will see a sign that says Fishing Fleet, turn left there and that's it.
Before you book you should call for trip schedule and go to the dock on one of the trip returns and see how the fishing is.

As to Dania Pier it is Closed, sorry to say and will not be open for a while.
Anglins may be open then ?
Deerfield Pier is Open 24 hr
Pompano Pier is open 24 hr

As to Beach fishing the surf could be good at that time if the wind and surf conditions are good, if you contact me closer to your date I will pass on a report to give you some idea.

Hope this helps ya, the Boatless Fisherman

Please visit my personal site Boatlessfishing


----------



## Carter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Thanks boatless. I will try to contact you some time in March for a fishing report. Hate to hear about the Dania Pier being closed. I put your site in my favorites. *


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*It is a shame*

It is a shame that Dania is closed, because the fishing was really good this year and just before they closed, waiting for them to reopen.

Thanks and get a hold of me when ever need info, BF


----------



## flyinsalt (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had the same problem on head boats in South Florida. Some of the local guys standing next to me are catching nice fish and I come up empty. The last time I fished out of Pompano Beach they explained to me that the fishing there is different than here in NC. Seems that they let the line drift with an open bail instead of keeping tension on the line and waiting for the bite. Maybe someone knows more about this than I do and could explain it, but I've had no luck on head boats there.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Where are you in NC? I lived around Greenville for many years and spent quite a bit of time fishing the coast. Especially Atlantic Beach to Emerald Isle.


----------



## flyinsalt (Dec 30, 2005)

I mostly fish around Carolina / Kure beach area. Fish the inlets around Snows Cut up into Wilmington, when fishing saltwater.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

been there many times. Wrightsville also. Kinda slow up there this time of year. I bet it's a bit nipply out on those piers right now! lol


----------



## Carter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Okay, I will be down that way beginning 1 APR 06. How is the fishing around Fort Lauderdale? Will the odds of catching a mahi-mahi be good then or not? I love to eat those fish What about the pier situation? Thanks for any help *


----------

